
U.S. International Trade Commission moves to allow tariffs on solar cell imports - totalBeginner
https://pv-magazine-usa.com/2017/09/22/usitc-find-serious-injury-in-section-201-trade-petition/
======
ShabbosGoy
This is interesting, given that China has been accused of dumping[0] solar
panels in the past.

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dumping_(pricing_policy)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dumping_\(pricing_policy\))

